# Stupid shit going on.



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I have been reading trough this forum quite a bit now, and I am starting to see new people coming in and dissing all the smart people on this forum. First, you need to know that, i am using BA for example, these guys might come of as mean, insulting, and other obnoxious, but they are also smart as hell, have been part of the industry for a long time and usually know what they are talking about. I learned this the hard way and got a lot of shit for it, but i learned so much from these people its not even funny. They helped me when i was being a complete *** and when i wasn't, so please stop being ignorant and spend some time on the forum before beaking everyone.
> #imsorryforretardiwas.


Your not an idiot blunt or a "complete ***". Your just young and naive like you are supposed to be. I don't know if you are but you certainly look under 18. Glad to see you let things roll off your shoulders. Can't wait to race you down the mountan and watch you slay some powder with that Billy Goat.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

This forum is fairly chill for the most part. Plenty of retarded shit gets overlooked. n00bs can hang, say what they like, pretty much. In fact, I mostly I go lurk elsewhere for real laughs and general interwebs cruelty. I think the mods do a good job :thumbsup:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Your not an idiot blunt or a "complete ***". Your just young and naive like you are supposed to be. I don't know if you are but you certainly look under 18. Glad to see you let things roll off your shoulders. Can't wait to race you down the mountan and watch you slay some powder with that Billy Goat.


Thanks, and i am 18. i guess im just a "baby face". Yeah, castle asap.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

IM SORRY!
I can't help being a noob.... It's in my contract
Thinking of going up the chairlift and becoming a lurker like grafta
Hear it pays good


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

The only thing I noticed from that thread was that OldDog uses smilies way to much for a 37 year old. Seems like the creepy rapist type.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If I had the time I would probably be a bigger dick to a lot of these dumbasses that think their opinion matters on snowboarding.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Richie67 said:


> The only thing I noticed from that thread was that OldDog uses smilies way to much for a 37 year old. Seems like the creepy rapist type.


...guess you haven't seen any of _My_ post's!! (...I'm 52) :laugh: Hmnnnn, ...wunder if _that's_ why nun of the little girls will get on the lift with me???? :dunno: :cheeky4:


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> I have been reading trough this forum quite a bit now, and I am starting to see new people coming in and dissing all the smart people on this forum. First, you need to know that, i am using BA for example, these guys might come of as mean, insulting, and other obnoxious, but they are also smart as hell, have been part of the industry for a long time and usually know what they are talking about. I learned this the hard way and got a lot of shit for it, but i learned so much from these people its not even funny. They helped me when i was being a complete *** and when i wasn't, so please stop being ignorant and spend some time on the forum before beaking everyone.
> #imsorryforretardiwas.


I completely agree. I was thinking the same thing. I don't ever remember you being a ***, you sound nice and helpful right now.
We should have some sort of initiation on this forum so that when people join they can't post for so long so they learn more about the members on here.  Or every body could just treat each other with respect. Then we wouldnt even be having this conversation.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> ...guess you haven't seen any of _My_ post's!! (...I'm 52) :laugh: Hmnnnn, ...wunder if _that's_ why nun of the little girls will get on the lift with me???? :dunno: :cheeky4:


I think its great to see that people that are (how should I put this) older are involved in this great sport. I'll ride on the lift with you(no ****).


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

This is the best moderated forum. Full stop. Shit talking is part of forums IMO (or needs to be). If someone opens the door then I feel obligated to kick them through it, and that has nothing to do with how little I know about this sport (which is very little). 20 year snowboard vet, or no0b...if you suck then it makes posting, and reading postings on this forum almost as fun as boarding. On that there are a few masters on this forum. Something about this sport attracts an interesting crowd with lots of potential to roast. 

I'm pretty sure that helps..


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

mpdsnowman said:


> The thing with this forum is that its chill...but active...and there is a reason for that. It goes back a little more than six years ago...


As much as people may crap on bad posts, or call people out I have never read anything that crossed any lines. Its chill, but at the same time brutally honest.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> ...guess you haven't seen any of _My_ post's!! (...I'm 52) :laugh: Hmnnnn, ...wunder if _that's_ why nun of the little girls will get on the lift with me???? :dunno: :cheeky4:



well, first off stop acting creepy and desperate. And second? stop punching out of your weight. 

It's not that hard to get laid at a ski resort. Go buy some drinks for fat chicks and/or single moms. You should be able to score no problem. 

an easy victory will help build your confidence and shed your desperate aura.....trust me. Chicks can smell desperation a mile away. 

you're welcome. Im here all day. Until tomorrow. When I'll be snowboarding.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> well, first off stop acting creepy and desperate. And second? stop punching out of your weight.
> 
> It's not that hard to get laid at a ski resort. Go buy some drinks for fat chicks and/or single moms. You should be able to score no problem.
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mixie said:


> well, first off stop acting creepy and desperate. And second? stop punching out of your weight.
> 
> It's not that hard to get laid at a ski resort. Go buy some drinks for fat chicks and/or single moms. You should be able to score no problem.
> 
> ...


Single moms are more grateful and fat chicks will keep you warm on a cold winters night. They also give the best head, something about winning hot dog eating contests.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Not that it matters, but:

1. Go back and re-read just my posts. I never said fuck-all about "snowboarding". I simply said I was watching a series and the guys in it seemed a bit douchey to me. (Except John Jackson who although he is maybe the most goofy also seemed pretty chill and genuinely thrilled to be doing what he was doing). Not saying anything about the other guy, but I didn't say shit about skills, events, rankings, or whatever. My "opinion" had fuck-all to do with "snowboarding".

2. As for the name dropping and the smileys, it was a joke people. Hence the smileys all over it to convey a jovial manner. I'll try to use smaller words and type slower in future so you catch on.

3. Once the personal attacks started I went along just for the fun of it. Nothing like a retarded forum flame war. Everybody knows that fighting on the internet is like the Special Olympics. Even if you win you are still retarded.

4. Shit got out of hand and people got all pissed off and started talking shit about death and shit. At which point I made a quick exit. :dunno:

5. Has anyone actually watched that series? Of course not... That was the whole point. I watched 2 or 3 episodes and thought "fuck this, these guys are douches". I don't really give a fuck if you agree or not. Now if you want to fight, stick you head further up your ass and fight for air. I'm out... :cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Richie67 said:


> The only thing I noticed from that thread was that OldDog uses smilies way to much for a 37 year old. Seems like the creepy rapist type.


That's my job around here... I creep all the new girls. :cheeky4:



mixie said:


> It's not that hard to get laid at a ski resort. Go buy some drinks for fat chicks and/or single moms. You should be able to score no problem.


Taking home a fat chick is like racing a civic at the end of the night. You know you're going to win but for some reason you still do it... :dunno:



BurtonAvenger said:


> Single moms are more grateful and fat chicks will keep you warm on a cold winters night. They also give the best head, something about winning hot dog eating contests.


Long as they don't get all klingon after... In which case I'd rather sit at home with a beer and porn. The first love is self love!!! :laugh:


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

mpdsnowman said:


> Lol hey isnt that Salad fingers???


Yup, gotta love some Salad Fingers...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

OldDog said:


> Yup, gotta love some Salad Fingers...


Salad fingers is the gateway to the weird part of you tube. 




Oh, that thread. Sad i didnt get in on it further. It's not often threads get locked here, so you really must have fucked up.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Meh, forums where everyone pretends to be best of friends is boring. A little bit of internet drama makes things more interesting.

Mods have always done a great job if anything gets too far out of hand.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

BA lets the idiots know what's up.

'nuff said.

Also the mods (<3), but BA tears in to them first.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> I have been reading trough this forum quite a bit now, and I am starting to see new people coming in and dissing all the smart people on this forum. First, you need to know that, i am using BA for example, these guys might come of as mean, insulting, and other obnoxious, but they are also smart as hell, have been part of the industry for a long time and usually know what they are talking about. I learned this the hard way and got a lot of shit for it, but i learned so much from these people its not even funny. They helped me when i was being a complete *** and when i wasn't, so please stop being ignorant and spend some time on the forum before beaking everyone.
> #imsorryforretardiwas.


I must have missed something, is this happening any more than usual?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> The irony here is that one of the biggest offenders in that thread (not BA or Shred) actually reported the post and demanded we do something about BA and Shred and you know who you are......


Wasn't me...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> The irony here is that one of the biggest offenders in that thread (not BA or Shred) actually reported the post and demanded we do something about BA and Shred and you know who you are...... If youre going to pick a fight on the internet and be an equal combatant, dont go crying to the moderators and admins when someone hands you your ass on a plate.
> 
> This also is not about "taking things serious on the internet", it is about the main purpose of this forum being a place for people to gain legitimate advice about everything snowboarding in an evironment that is overall welcoming and friendly. Heated exchanges are fine and we allow these things to go on and are very liberal in our moderating. However when a thread devolves into several pages of name calling, it has served its purpose and will be locked down. We rarely ban people here but unproductive threads are getting shut down.
> 
> ...


CaN i Haz Sn0wBrd L3ss0n's? You seem like a man of wisdom. I kind of wish you had the money and time to make reviews with BA, because they would be the best of both worlds, and fucking awesome... Honest but intelligent.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

poutanen said:


> That's my job around here... I creep all the new girls. :cheeky4:


I've noticed.. Glad to see you're picking up some wifi in there Mr Fritzl!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> This isn't a democracy and Killclimbz and I have the ultimate say on matters like that.


And the truth of it is that these two are the people we want moderating this site. They have their heads on straight, yet can be screwed up enough to laugh with us all. You really won't find any better moderators and admins than this website has.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

alaric said:


> And the truth of it is that these two are the people we want moderating this site. They have their heads on straight, yet can be screwed up enough to laugh with us all. You really won't find any better moderators and admins than this website has.


Agreed... I appreciate the honesty of this site. Very helpful and honest but quick to call someone out if they're a fucktard.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

But in all seriousness, we have to get rid of Poutanen as he is scaring off all the young ladies.......:cheeky4: I will take it up with him personally at Lake Louise.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> I never once mentioned you by name but the shoe certainly does fit.
> 
> As for why we have ANY off topic section, that is because people also like to socialize and shoot the shit about other topics. With regard to the politics section specifically, which for several years now you have had a personal vendetta against, we are not discussing a thread that has gotten out of hand in politics. In fact, it is rare for threads in politics to get out of hand like they do in the gear or general section such as the thread in Question. If you hate the poltics section so much, why do we frequently see you post in there? Granted your posts amount to little more than trolling and you do not contribute anything constuctive or intelligent.
> 
> Bottom line is this is just another attempt on your part to attack the management of this site and like so many times in the past, attack me personally. You don't like me, we get it. You were warned by Killclimbz last time you pulled this shit that the next time would result in a permanent ban. Your opinion is as irrelevant as you are to this site and other than your east coast meet which is tantamount to buying "friends" you contribute nothing of substance to the site. I advise you to drop this and just keep your mouth shut as you were advised or I will put a suspension on your account and you can talk to Killclimbz about being reinstated. I am not going to fuck around and play your little games any longer.


Thanks for shutting down the thread last night...it got out of hand with personal attacks...keep up the good work


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

if this is a thread for stupid threads here you go
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/51766-good-purchase.html


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

cd21 said:


> if this is a thread for stupid threads here you go
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/51766-good-purchase.html


yeah, i got a little heated in that thread when i really shouldn't have. a bad day got taken out on some little schmuck. oops.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

alaric said:


> yeah, i got a little heated in that thread when i really shouldn't have. a bad day got taken out on some little schmuck. oops.


pretty entertaining actually, he's obviously a noob


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

cd21 said:


> pretty entertaining actually, he's obviously a noob


oh definitely lol. i just try to always be courteous and at least pretend i'm a decent person haha. he just hit a nerve on an already bad day :shrug:


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

alaric said:


> oh definitely lol. i just try to always be courteous and at least pretend i'm a decent person haha. he just hit a nerve on an already bad day :shrug:


it was that he had the nerve to pretend he was at a pro's level, when it takes a long time and dedication to get good...it pissed me off too


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, props to you snowolf for shutting down that thread. It was all fun and games and good friday night entertainment until someone made fun of someone else seeing their friend die in an avalanche, then is when it crossed the line. That may or may not have happened to his friend but thats not the point.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> But in all seriousness, we have to get rid of Poutanen as he is scaring off all the young ladies.......:cheeky4: I will take it up with him personally at Lake Louise.


You'll have to catch me first!!! :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Thank you! I know Burton Avenger well enough personally to know that despite being a bit caustic sometimes, he is about the most honest person you could ever meet. If he said it happened, I will take it to the bank as gospel. We have tangled a few times and he has served me my ass on a plate a few times but he was correct every time and there are few people for whom have as much respect for as a rider and a supporter of this industry...
> 
> Making light of a snow related death is always crossing the line around here!


I definitely don't know BA as well, but I've had a couple good conversations with him. With that being said, I definitely agree with Snowolf. He does a lot for this sport.

P.S. BurtonAvenger, where's my fucking shirt from years ago?! hahaha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> CaN i Haz Sn0wBrd L3ss0n's? You seem like a man of wisdom. I kind of wish you had the money and time to make reviews with BA, because they would be the best of both worlds, and fucking awesome... Honest but intelligent.


You would never be allowed to work with me. You are a fucktard.

Also as per the friend in an Avalanche that was a reference to friends/people I work with that are pro who have witnessed that. I've been lucky enough to not have to see my friends die in front of me, strangers yeah seen a few die over the years it happens, but friends we've been lucky except for the time I got airlifted out but that's a whole other story.

As far as the Internet and snowboarding. If you do not snowboard and want to step in the arena with me I will call anyone out. If you make a bonehead statement I will call you out. I might not spend all day answering questions on here anymore but be aware I can answer seriously 98% of them without even hesitating. Hence why I spend more time on my site than here.

Alaric, new shirts will be coming to the AS webstore hopefully in time for x mas but I have a feeling probably after the first of the year.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Single moms are more grateful and fat chicks will keep you warm on a cold winters night. They also give the best head, something about winning hot dog eating contests.


Everything you need to know about life right there.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh...shit. Well the stupid shit thread turned into another shit storm. Good going everyone!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

snowolf said:


> you need to understand that i do not make threats. Killclimbz has warned you over and over and over. Each time you apologize and mind your manners for a time but always start your shit again. Your word means nothing. Yes, i did mention you in the thread after you brought up your bullshit as you have dome for years.
> 
> I gave you the opportunity to back off but you made a choice to challenge my warning and as i said, i don't make threats. Email all you like; i stand by my decision and whatever killclimbz decides i will honor but our dialogue is permanently over; you have burned that bridge as you have done with so many. I have put up with your shot for several years and have been more than patient and now i am done with you.



norad: I think the nuke button has been pressed.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Seems like a thread doesnt get past 50 posts without someone starting something.... Fuckin Tards, you need to get you're thumbs outta you're asses !


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Someones playing the typical victim role real well as usual. Seen this one happen over and over and over yet again. Might be time to drop the perma ban hammer just saying.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

.... Oh snap!

Edit: The ban hammer dropped


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

You guys see his biography?? 

"Born and raised in CNY. 
I enjoy life including snowboarding
Am easy to get along with" 

LOL, obviously you arent that easy to get along with...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It maybe an east west thing...to which I married a nyc gal and have worked with a few folks from nyc. They are a different species...intellient, blowtards that some of them love the victim role or the tough shite drama....humble...no, gracious...yes in their own way after they run you over a few times. I think the east coast/nyc thing is too funny, too full of themselves, and a darn pita at times. However they get irritated when I just shrug, chuckle to myself and walk away...they just can't deal with that... cause they love to argue and be an irriatant.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm just waiting for the veiled mafia references to start. I miss those.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

You guys are talking about this thread, right?
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/51731-art-flight-series-making.html

At first I was being an asshole about Travis Rice, assuming he's just full of himself because he won a contest to determine "the best all round snowboarder on the planet" because he played a big part of developing it.

I became convinced that it was stupid to judge someone so harshly just because of one event in their career (except for Charlie Sheen, of course!). So, I did make an apology towards Rice (page 7) because it was wrong to make bad assumptions about him while not really knowing a lot about who he really is; except that people consider him to be the best snowboarder because of that contest. I still don't think the contest was fair but, what the hell. I'm on this forum to talk about the good things about snowboarding (pretty much everything). I don't like arguing. That's not what this sport is about. It's about having fun and THAT"S IT.

But seriously, a certain two of the users on that thread just took it way too seriously and were being absolute dicks about it the whole time. They really didn't need to be that immature about it.

Snowolf came along and ended the whole thing, which I appreciate.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

@GDog;

And people's posting history stays with them. When someone's getting out of hand, I review their posting history before deciding how to deal with them. If they show a history of being a dick and trolling at every opportunity, they'll get a harsher reaction than if they just got wound about something specific. Alaric is a good example -- he kind of went off in that thread (I think it was that thread), but that's not normally him. So no biggie.

Some other people though (and not naming names) are showing signs of being on this forum just to get in fights. Sooner or later, the ban hammer will fall...


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

STOP! HAMMER TIME!

MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This - YouTube


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Gdog42 said:


> But seriously, a certain two of the users on that thread just took it way too seriously and were being absolute dicks about it the whole time. They really didn't need to be that immature about it.


Yeah you and your little butt buddy went overboard, at least you can admit you're a douchebag finally. Although I find the solution to this would be to suck on the end of a shotgun and not each others dicks.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Donutz said:


> @GDog;
> 
> And people's posting history stays with them. When someone's getting out of hand, I review their posting history before deciding how to deal with them. If they show a history of being a dick and trolling at every opportunity, they'll get a harsher reaction than if they just got wound about something specific. Alaric is a good example -- he kind of went off in that thread (I think it was that thread), but that's not normally him. So no biggie.
> 
> Some other people though (and not naming names) are showing signs of being on this forum just to get in fights. Sooner or later, the ban hammer will fall...


As donutz said, I'm usually not that type of guy. I try to be courteous and respectful to everyone. it's the simple "treat others as you want to be treated" 



ARSENALFAN said:


> STOP! HAMMER TIME!
> 
> MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This - YouTube


I laughed. extremely hard lol


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Whoa, just read that thread....

**facepalm**


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yeah you and your little butt buddy went overboard, at least you can admit you're a douchebag finally. Although I find the solution to this would be to suck on the end of a shotgun and not each others dicks.


But there's more WIN the second way.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

alaric said:


> As donutz said, I'm usually not that type of guy. I try to be courteous and respectful to everyone. it's the simple "treat others as you want to be treated"


I don't think you were in that thread.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yeah you and your little butt buddy went overboard, at least you can admit you're a douchebag finally. Although I find the solution to this would be to suck on the end of a shotgun and not each others dicks.


This is exactly what I meant when I said "immature".
Shotguns taste nice! I like them well done with BBQ sauce.:thumbsup:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Gdog42 said:


> I don't think you were in that thread.


it was a different thread, but I did have a stupid moment.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

alaric said:


> it was a different thread, but I did have a stupid moment.


Was it that thread with the 16-year-old who claimed he's as good as a pro yet asked for advice on a new board? And then went crazy at the people who gave him advise?

I don't blame you. You seem like a nice guy, so I wouldn't worry about it if I were you.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I think when I asked if you 12 I may have seriously overestimated your age... Or at least your social skills and intelligence.

and please stop associating me with this fuckwad who whined to the mods and is now trying to suck you off...

PS: If Snowolf considers you a "pro" even though you aren't sponsored then I think you've more than provided an answer to my original question. 

PPS: You really should get a handle on that latent homosexuality. All that self-loathing has to tough for you. No wonder you're such an asshole.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Yeah you and your little butt buddy went overboard, at least you can admit you're a douchebag finally. Although I find the solution to this would be to suck on the end of a shotgun and not each others dicks.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

[sigh] We're probably going to have to lock this one down too.

Pretty soon we'll be left with only one open subforum: Star Trek collectibles.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Donutz said:


> [sigh] We're probably going to have to lock this one down too.
> 
> Pretty soon we'll be left with only one open subforum: Star Trek collectibles.


Futurama > Star Wars > Star Trek


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW did I miss the fireworks here. I had to read all 8 pages KAABOOOM


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Can we all just get along?* I'm sick of this shit. I don't want to argue. That's not why I joined this forum. 

Even though in the end I was also being just as aggressive, I was the guy who reported one of the opposing posts. Why? Simply to show how immature the other person was being- not to get the people who run this site on my side, as Snowolf put it. Sure, later on I also got out of hand just as badly, but we don't need to continue this shit.

I was also the guy who used what BA said about the apparent "death of a snowboarder" to fire right back at him. I did that ONLY because he made it sound like he had witnessed a death and was then just trying to brag about it, which would be obscene. Because of how childish he was sounding, (which I know he usually isn't), I could in no way believe that he really had witnessed a death while snowboarding, especially if he was using it to express his skill level to another user with the intention of insulting him.

It's quite simple. No more arguing. I'm not going to debate or take any action against anyone who decides to hate on me, and I certainly will not post anything again that could possibly cause a conflict. People disagree with each other all the time. It's our nature, but there is no need to go balls-out and make it worse. If anybody disagrees with another user, it would be better to just calmly state why in a respectful way, or say nothing at all, myself included. We are not skiers therefore we are not supposed to be pissed at the world.

As my mother used to say: if you don't have something nice to say, don't say it. We can disagree with each other, but there is no need to oppose each other. I've learned my lesson and I hope the other guys involved can do the same.
I'm the one who started all this shit and now I'm the one ending it. No more. It's over. Have a nice winter.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Now that we are all sitting around singing Kumbaya, won't somebody please answer my avalanche pack question under outerwear? I thought it was pretty good!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Well shit! the reason you havent gotten an answer is because you need to puth that shit in the back country section. Most resort slugs dont even know what it is.....:cheeky4:


Didnt say I was the sharpest knife. Now I just have to figure out how to do that. :dunno:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Gdog42 said:


> *Can we all just get along?* I'm sick of this shit. I don't want to argue. That's not why I joined this forum.
> 
> ...etc


Fair enough. However, there will still be arguments. Especially when the beginning of the season isn't panning out well  .

The trick is in learning when to walk away. As hard as it is to accept emotionally, the guy who posts last is NOT the winner.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

slyder said:


> WOW did I miss the fireworks here. I had to read all 8 pages KAABOOOM


It's like a train wreck, isn't it? You just can't look away. :laugh:


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Donutz said:


> As hard as it is to accept emotionally, the guy who posts last is NOT the winner.


I never said or consider my self "the winner". Regarding this recent conflict, there are only losers, myself included.

Not saying any names, but from what I've seen so far you guys only seem to be judging people here based on how long you've known them, not by their recent actions.:dunno: I could be wrong, but that's just how it seems to have been presented.

I'm not saying I'm innocent- I've already cleared that up.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

OldDog said:


> I think when I asked if you 12 I may have seriously overestimated your age... Or at least your social skills and intelligence.
> 
> and please stop associating me with this fuckwad who whined to the mods and is now trying to suck you off...
> 
> ...


Everything I've seen you post is crap, that is not helpful at all, most of the time it's hate directed toward others...JUST STOP IT ALREADY!!!!
Edit:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> It's like a train wreck, isn't it? You just can't look away. :laugh:


"AIN'T IT THO!???  I Un-subscribed to this thread 2-3 pages ago and not just cuz the emails kept piling up, but I keep comin' back to view the "carnage"!

I'm so ashamed! :laugh:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You would never be allowed to work with me. You are a fucktard.


First off, i never wanted to work with you, honestly i would rather fucking jump of my house, head first into the mailbox. Second, i called you honest, not smart, which you aren't. Now i know i have literally done shit for snowboarding other then for myself, and you have been a sick asset to the snowboard community. Your still a dick, but you know what? Ill be the bigger man, something you were never tough of because you feel the need to respond to everything. Why am i saying this, its fucking internet. UMAD? Ehhh.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Gdog42 said:


> I never said or consider my self "the winner". Regarding this recent conflict, there are only losers, myself included.


That statement wasn't aimed at you -- except to point out that if you take the high road and walk away from a verbal exchange that's circling the drain, it doesn't mean the other guy wins.

I could have said "one shouldn't consider oneself the winner" but that's too geeky even for me.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I could have said "one shouldn't consider oneself the winner" but that's too geeky even for me.


No it wouldn't. You should go ahead and treat yourself every once in a while- you deserve it!:laugh:


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

cd21 said:


> Everything I've seen you post is crap, that is not helpful at all, most of the time it's hate directed toward others...JUST STOP IT ALREADY!!!!
> Edit: 8=}


Quiet junior the adults are talking. Why don't you go post some more 7 year old grainy clips while rubbing chap stick on your eyes and calling your "friends" posers so people will think you're cool. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Damn it! Now I have to unsub again. I really really need to stop reading this abortion of a thread... :thumbsdown:


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Quiet junior the adults are talking. Why don't you go post some more 7 year old grainy clips while rubbing chap stick on your eyes and calling your "friends" posers so people will think you're cool. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Damn it! Now I have to unsub again. I really really need to stop reading this abortion of a thread... :thumbsdown:


I won't even listen to you until you've ridden:cheeky4: Although BA is an ass, I listen to him cuz he's been in the industry longer than I've been alive. So hey there Rover gtfo


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Quiet junior the adults are talking. Why don't you go post some more 7 year old grainy clips while rubbing chap stick on your eyes and calling your "friends" posers so people will think you're cool. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Damn it! Now I have to unsub again. I really really need to stop reading this abortion of a thread... :thumbsdown:


Don't know about you, but I'm trying to calm things down. If you're trying to do the same, that's not helping. I think that's what he was trying to tell you. It's not like he said anything crazy, except for the edit that looks suspiciously like a...well, it's definitely not a snowboard. Lets just say that!


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Don't know about you, but I'm trying to calm things down. If you're trying to do the same, that's not helping. I think that's what he was trying to tell you. It's not like he said anything crazy, except for the edit that looks suspiciously like a...well, it's definitely not a snowboard. Lets just say that!


it's a smiley


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

OldDog said:


> I think when I asked if you 12 I may have seriously overestimated your age... Or at least your social skills and intelligence.
> 
> and please stop associating me with this fuckwad who whined to the mods and is now trying to suck you off...
> 
> ...


Who the hell writes ps and pps in a forum? Also it's only gay if you push back. I'm guessing you are obviously not the catcher in your relationship. 



Donutz said:


> [sigh] We're probably going to have to lock this one down too.
> 
> Pretty soon we'll be left with only one open subforum: Star Trek collectibles.


Does anyone have the Bones commemorative plate? I'm missing that one from my collection came out in 86. 



Gdog42 said:


> *Can we all just get along?* I'm sick of this shit. I don't want to argue. That's not why I joined this forum.
> 
> Even though in the end I was also being just as aggressive, I was the guy who reported one of the opposing posts. Why? Simply to show how immature the other person was being- not to get the people who run this site on my side, as Snowolf put it. Sure, later on I also got out of hand just as badly, but we don't need to continue this shit.
> 
> ...


First your mother was a whore. Second you're a whiny little bitch grow a sack and stand up for yourself or just drink bleach. 



blunted_nose said:


> First off, i never wanted to work with you, honestly i would rather fucking jump of my house, head first into the mailbox. Second, i called you honest, not smart, which you aren't. Now i know i have literally done shit for snowboarding other then for myself, and you have been a sick asset to the snowboard community. Your still a dick, but you know what? Ill be the bigger man, something you were never tough of because you feel the need to respond to everything. Why am i saying this, its fucking internet. UMAD? Ehhh.


I'm guessing you live in a single story ranch which means if you jumped off of it you would probably only fracture a bone at best and then be forced to sit around on the computer leaving even more retarded posts. I suggest since you're in Canaduh going to the CN Tower and jumping from that or if you want to die with a view Niagara Falls. You could even stop and eat some poutine on the way or just get some Timmy Ho's and have that as your final meal. 

You're the one that seems kind of bent out of shape here. You mad bro? Maybe a good wanking session will help you work things out. 

Also Wolfie just to clarify Ma got my brother and I a board back in 87, wouldn't call snurfing the front lawn of an elementary school really being in it, but about 94ish shit got real. 

Oh and to pour salt in some of these wounds, while you all were complaining I was riding.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh and to pour salt in some of these wounds, while you all were complaining I was riding.


I hate you


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cd21 said:


> I hate you


Join the club.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Join the club.


join one? I started one! 33,000 strong!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> There is lot more to professional snowboarding than being a sponsored rider. Every AASI certified snowboard instructor is technically a professional snowboarder hence why instructors get "proforms" through companies to rep their gear. Also, you keep making assumptions about the man when you do not know him. I do and he is no "kid sitting in his moms basement" The guy has been snowboarding since the 1980`s and has been involved in the industry for at least 2 decades, has been directly involved in snowboard design and production.
> 
> I am not going to say his style of communication is my style but I know the man personally and 90% of this he will say to your face and in person you get a whole different perspective of his meaning.....
> 
> Stop making assumptions about a person you do not know.


I wanna go ride with BA for a day, that would probably be the most entertaining day of my life:laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> I wanna go ride with BA for a day, that would probably be the most entertaining day of my life:laugh:


eh he just yells a lot. he's good to follow into jumps on a busy day though, that's for sure.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> eh he just yells a lot. he's good to follow into jumps on a busy day though, that's for sure.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> eh he just yells a lot. he's good to follow into jumps on a busy day though, that's for sure.



The guy is freaking toxic and ruthless. Thats why I need one of his t-shirts. Where can I get one? I bet ya I would get some funny looks sporting one at Trappers Bar at Sunshine Village Banff. This guy has pissed somebody off in every corner of the world. I may even buy one for my bud Bluntednose who has felt his wrath recently. Been having lots of laughs......:laugh:


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Most. Aptly Titled. Thread. Ever.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy, that just hurt my brain.


TT


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Holy, that just hurt my brain.
> 
> 
> TT


Being from British Columbia, I would have thought you already smoked your brain away.:cheeky4:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> It's a little bit like when an Aussie calls someone a wanker or a cunt; it's really good natured banter!


Yep its true, you're all a bunch of bastard wankers and cunts :cheeky4:. But seriously wowzers what a read! I really am happy that dick got banned, everyone is better off without his posts.

While you are all snowboarding  i've been hitting up the surf in 39C heat, i think i need to pay for this japow trip soon cos i think im starting to go mad reading all this snow shit and fighting!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> ...Think about what has gone on here as an example. Neither you or old dog have been threatened with banning. I and the moderator fully understand that the dynamics here is a learning curve. You're certainly not the first person to tangle with BA and you won't be the last. We see damn near every new member go through the process. You should have seen the fucking epic shit show my first encounter with BA was years ago!!! Over the years though I figured out the dynamics and we gradually grew to respect each other and I am proud to call the guy a friend!


..._this_ is only one of the reasons I like this forum & respect the quality of information & advice given here! I'm a NooB @ this sport and I haven't been on this forum all that long, but I have read enough posts here to know. What I've deduced by reading between the lines concerning the interactions between these guy's & their history is they must have had one _"Fucking EPIC Shitstorm"_ of a _go_ @ each other!!!! (or 2 or 3!) ...and yet here they are, _"Best of Bud's"!!_    
(...or something scary and strange like that!!)  :cheeky4:

They have a mutual (...and somewhat antagonistic!) respect for each other and they contribute _TONS_ of good shit to this forum community!!!

...OK, I think my nose is sufficiently *brown* enough now!! I'm Out!


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Eh, the Reader`s Digest version goes about like so, I was a noob with about a year of riding under my belt and had just become an instructor and thought I was the shit. Said something stupid and BA called me out on it in his usual *warm and fuzzy* way. I got totally butthurt because I didnt get who the guy was and I acted like a total douchebag .
> 
> Over the years across a couple of different forums I evolved, gained experience, knowledge and I hope at least a little wisdom; enough to know I didnt know shit then and only know a tiny bit now. I learned who the guy really was as a person and as a rider and gained respect for him. It also needs to be said that even though I douched out and was a total prick, the guy genuinely helped me with some gear advice and did not hold any grudge; a lesser man would have told me to get fucked.
> 
> Over the years a mutual respect developed and last spring I got to finally meet him in person and spent half a day riding with him, well trying to keep up with him to be more accurate and had a fucking blast! One of the funnest guys you could ever ride with....:thumbsup:


This story gave me a warm and fuzzy feeling


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Not to be a cunt or anything, but........
> 3 Miles SSE Mt. Rainier, Washington:
> 
> Today Snow showers. Steady temperature around 14. Windy, with a west wind around 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 9 to 13 inches possible.
> ...


...cummon!!! Don't gimme that!!! You did _that_ on purpose!! Just like your Mt. Baker in Aug. pic!!! You know you did!!!!    :laugh:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Gotta love this place, from total tap out affliction to rainbows and unicorns in one thread. :laugh:

I've been on dozens of forums over the years, admined a few back in the day. This is the only one I have stuck with, and the only one I've ever paid any money to at all. The reasons are to numerous to list, threads like this are part of it. Sorry to see MPD go, gonna kind of miss the little fellow


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Gotta love this place, from total tap out affliction to rainbows and unicorns in one thread. :laugh:
> 
> I've been on dozens of forums over the years, admined a few back in the day. This is the only one I have stuck with, and the only one I've ever paid any money to at all. The reasons are to numerous to list, threads like this are part of it. Sorry to see MPD go, gonna kind of miss the little fellow


I'll miss the inspiring tales of doing drugs with your kids. 

My pops really missed the boat on that one!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What who doesn't want someone that works at Denny's, does drugs with his kids, and is a "retired" respected successful businessman around?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You can name names. If it's an honest feeling, bring it up. You may or may not be referring to me but I will gladly address your point which is a valid one. You're right to a degree. As I said earlier, this is not a democracy and not all members are equal. Not going to deny it nor apologize for it. There are interpersonal dynamics going here that a new member cannot possibly understand......



....yeah, sure... as if this internet message board might be some kind of carefully controlled social experiment. That is a laugh.

TRANSLATION: There are a bunch of people on the board (both new and old) who flame the board. It is far too much time and hassle to be objective, consistent, and fair the entire time so I have opted for the 'Old boy' system instead.

To the OP and other similar minded folk: there is good information and even some good people to be found on the forum.... but the chaff you have to wade through, and the garbage that many folks like to put on the board is considerable. The reasons that this is the case are less important than the fact that the site owners care way, way less about the 'user/visitor experience' here than page hits.

Motorcycle.com runs more than a few forums that I frequent (i ride a sportbike, so i get around to a couple of them), but this one does have more adolescents (of varying ages) ranting and insulting one another on it than I see on others. 

My suggestions if you don't want to deal with the drama:
1. Limit your time/posts here and go elsewhere for snow sports related discussion (Epic ski, TGR, etc)
2. Don't give the site any money (memberships/ads, etc)
3. Use the search before bothering to post a question. A great many things get asked over and over again, receiving different answers from different people. Unless the information you are looking for is specific to current times/season... it has almost certainly already been discussed half a dozen times.

If you do stick around, it will help to recognize this place for what it is at its core..... IRC for the 21st century. If you aren't old enough to understand the reference then my apologies.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> My suggestions if you don't want to deal with the drama:
> 1. Limit your time/posts here and go elsewhere for snow sports related discussion (Epic ski, TGR, etc)


Lol, Epic Ski is the butt of many, many jokes... TGR on the other hand, go asking stupid questions there. See how far you get, oh and what names you get called. Hilarious as it is, not for everyone, and pretty intimidating.

TGR does have good crockpot recipes though :thumbsup:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

TGR is decent on local stuff for us. (Canadian Rockies) Some hiking / scramble / climbing forum people are on there for backcountry ski/ split boarding.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> You can name names. If it's an honest feeling, bring it up. You may or may not be referring to me but I will gladly address your point which is a valid one. You're right to a degree. As I said earlier, this is not a democracy and not all members are equal. Not going to deny it nor apologize for it. There are interpersonal dynamics going here that a new member cannot possibly understand. In time though new members become veteran members and the dynamics become clear and understandable.
> 
> Length of membership is actually a small component in determining an individual's worth to the community. As an example, I just 86'd a shit stain that was one of the earliest members. It is really about contribution. Does a member bring something of value to the table? Do they help folks? Are they knowledgeable? Do they post great trip reports? Or are they constantly causing problems and being idiots and douchebags? You get the idea. As evidenced from my action, I don't care if a person has been here since the site went online, if all they bring to the table is trolling and douchebaggery, they are worth about as much as used shit paper. I always give them a few chances to chill out and heed the warnings but when they then give me the middle finger, they are flushed because to me they are just another turd in the sewer of life.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Snowolf. I get what you're saying.
Hey, are you British? I am, and I recognize some of your terms (mum, wanker, etc.) 
Or are you Canadian and that's just how they speak?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> ....yeah, sure... as if this internet message board might be some kind of carefully controlled social experiment. That is a laugh.
> 
> TRANSLATION: There are a bunch of people on the board (both new and old) who flame the board. It is far too much time and hassle to be objective, consistent, and fair the entire time so I have opted for the 'Old boy' system instead.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ this fucking guy again. You're still butt hurt over the numerous times you've been thrown under the bus for posting retarded shit and not knowing your ass form a hole in the ground. Seriously when you have more than 30 days on snow in your entire life you might have a rock to stand on.

Prime example of a douche bag here. Now go drive into head on traffic or sit in a blind spot would you.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

*wow*

wow, ive been away from the forums for a while.
The gear purchasing was done and the resorts werent open so not much snowboard stuff to talk about other than to get jealous of people who started riding 2 months ago (snowolf). 

Apparently i've been missing a lot of drama but seriously i dont remember ever seeing anything like this on these threads. This would be considered a big fight on the Bodybuilding.com Teen forums and believe they see their fair shair of shit disturbers.

Anywase its good to be back, my local hill (i cant say mountain unfortunately) opened on friday and im here.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> My suggestions if you don't want to deal with the drama:
> 1. Limit your time/posts here and go elsewhere for snow sports related discussion (Epic ski, TGR, etc)


About that...

If you want to avoid drama, definitely don't go to TGR. To really avoid drama you have to not go to internet forums at all.

Epic Ski doesn't have much in the way of snowboarding discussion. 

I haven't found a better site than this for discussion specific to snowboarding, even though there are only around 25 regular posters from what I can tell.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

My take as a noob to this forum.... Last spring there's a lot of threads where I can pick up info on better riding techniques, equipment etc from the more experienced people

While there's still great new info here this fall, it has been more of 










Maybe it's just early in the season. :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> About that...
> 
> If you want to avoid drama, definitely don't go to TGR. To really avoid drama you have to not go to internet forums at all.
> 
> ...


There have to be more than 25 regulars on here.

..I'm counting myself as a regular...maybe I think too highly of myself. :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> My take as a noob to this forum.... Last spring there's a lot of threads where I can pick up info on better riding techniques, equipment etc from the more experienced people
> 
> While there's still great new info here this fall, it has been more of
> 
> ...



It's the pent up angst and bitterness from the have nots (regarding snow) and the haves.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> My take as a noob to this forum.... Last spring there's a lot of threads where I can pick up info on better riding techniques, equipment etc from the more experienced people
> 
> While there's still great new info here this fall, it has been more of
> 
> ...


Theres been a stiff shitwind of trolls and idiots lately too. The shitticane of doom that will arrive this month and end the world even blows here on the interwebz


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> There have to be more than 25 regulars on here.
> 
> ..I'm counting myself as a regular...maybe I think too highly of myself. :laugh:


I made up that number of course, but what I meant was that it seems that only a very small number of posters here provide most of the excellent content. On other non-snowboarding forums that I frequent I see hundreds of familiar names posting regularly but on this one I recognize only a handful.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I made up that number of course, but what I meant was that it seems that only a very small number of posters here provide most of the excellent content. On other non-snowboarding forums that I frequent I see hundreds of familiar names posting regularly but on this one I recognize only a handful.


ah well if you're only counting excellent content then that leaves me out. hah


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Theres been a stiff shitwind of trolls and idiots lately too. The shitticane of doom that will arrive this month and end the world even blows here on the interwebz


Holy shit, forgot about that! 18 days till doomsday folks! fuck while you can!


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Holy shit, forgot about that! 18 days till doomsday folks! fuck while you can!


Might as well!!! Sure as fuck the only riding we'll get in with the current lack of snow.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> There have to be more than 25 regulars on here.
> 
> ..I'm counting myself as a regular...maybe I think too highly of myself. :laugh:


Right...me too!! :laugh:

To stay on topic without reading the last couple pages of Kumbyaa crap. If you don't like it here then there's the door...C ya. 

Here's the main reason I stick around, the knowledge base of the regular posters here is incredible. Where else can you get un biased answers about everything from gear and travel to full on lessons to improve your riding. As far as I know no one gets paid to admin/moderate/post on here, the members that contribute to this site do so out of a love of the sport. This is all free to anyone, If ya don't like it GTFO hope the doorknob gets stuck in your ass on the way out.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> ah well if you're only counting excellent content then that leaves me out. hah


LOL, let me rephrase. "A very small number of posters here (especially sabatoa) provide most of the content, which I find to be generally excellent."


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

There's gonna be a wholeeeee lotta fuckin' that night. Just sayin'.


Anyone care to join in?


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

more Kumbyaa!!!!!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

...and around late September 2013 there will be a whole lotta new babies!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Friday the 21st is going to be awesome for me. Happy Burfdeh!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Some other people though (and not naming names) are showing signs of being on this forum just to get in fights. Sooner or later, the ban hammer will fall...


That's why I try to help the noobs between my outbursts w/ snowolf! :laugh:



Donutz said:


> Fair enough. However, there will still be arguments. Especially when the beginning of the season isn't panning out well


Speak for yourself! I just got back from a trip in the rockies, we have all the snows here eh? Come to Canada you can party like it's 1952! 



Snowolf said:


> Does a member bring something of value to the table? Do they help folks? Are they knowledgeable? Do they post great trip reports? Or are they constantly causing problems and being idiots and douchebags? You get the idea. As evidenced from my action, I don't care if a person has been here since the site went online, if all they bring to the table is trolling and douchebaggery, they are worth about as much as used shit paper. I always give them a few chances to chill out and heed the warnings but when they then give me the middle finger, they are flushed because to me they are just another turd in the sewer of life.
> 
> Think about what has gone on here as an example. Neither you or old dog have been threatened with banning. I and the moderator fully understand that the dynamics here is a learning curve. You're certainly not the first person to tangle with BA and you won't be the last. We see damn near every new member go through the process.


Why haven't I been flushed yet? Hmmm, maybe I need to go tangle with BA that I haven't done yet. Maybe my lack of Burton hate has kept me safe... 



ARSENALFAN said:


> Being from British Columbia, I would have thought you already smoked your brain away.:cheeky4:


Being from BC they're all trying to scheme a way to tap into our oil money! While at the same time as tourists in their resort towns I hear them say things behind our backs (okay maybe just mine). FUCK YOU BC WE'RE KEEPING OUT OIL BITCHES!!! Oh and right now the snow is better in Alberta... Just sayin... Went to KH on Sunday. It was okay up top, horrible down below. Lake Louise today and the whole mountain is in good shape. :thumbsup:



Tarzanman said:


> Motorcycle.com runs more than a few forums that I frequent (i ride a sportbike, so i get around to a couple of them), but this one does have more adolescents (of varying ages) ranting and insulting one another on it than I see on others.


I was on car forums before forums were around. We had an e-mail group where EVERY e-mail went to EVERYONE all the time! If you had a good e-mail program it would sort the e-mails by subject and you could deal with them as threads in a way. There were certainly some people that had heated discussions back then too. I've been on MANY car forums and also on a sportbike forum. I think in general since you're going to be 16+ (and probably a lot older than that on the forums I was on (Old Celica Club, Yamaha FZ6 club, Toyota MR2 Club, etc.)) you'll get a crowd that has a little different dynamic than a snowboarding forum.

Yes we get some of the good people out there on this forum, but we also get all the gapers, noobs, punks, etc. out of the woodwork. The fun part is seeing them crash and burn!!! :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I gave up reading this at page 7.

Drama drama drama.








On a lighter note, I accidentally opened a bottle of Grand Marnier that is from the 70's. Got any good recipes for me? And don't tell me straight up. Already did that.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Leo said:


> I gave up reading this at page 7.
> 
> Drama drama drama.
> 
> ...


It's pretty dank in a margarita.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Leo said:


> On a lighter note, I accidentally opened a bottle of Grand Marnier that is from the 70's. Got any good recipes for me? And don't tell me straight up. Already did that.


Crepe suzette... crepes, butter, sugar and gran marnier... although sugar and butter go with everything.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah I know, after I reread it, I felt a little nauseous....


you all are a bunch of raging homosexuals. First everyone is all butt mad and the shat hit the fan, then we are all gathering around singing koombayah saying how much we love each other and explaining the "shit ive learned" here. This thread is an emotional roller coaster, and seems to be full of estrogen. We should get back to what this forum does best, provide helpful insight mixed in with tom foolery and ass hattery.





Snowolf said:


> Can't wait to hit up some of the Apocalypse Parties on Friday 12-21-2012! I will be coaching on Mt. Hood that night. Going to be some fun times up there! Maybe that beastie will erupt.....LOL


For my December 21st ill be out off roading with some good friends in Pokatello and drinking the night away. It should be a fun end of the world wheeling trip and after party.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Holy shit, forgot about that! 18 days till doomsday folks! fuck while you can!


If the world doesn't end, watch for the usual suspect stocks to drop. Buy low and wait til it comes back up, profit! 

I am really curious on what's the next Apocalypse date is though.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Snowolf, you're an asshole! I don't care about the tonnes of snow you are about to get (i do) and i don't care that i cant afford to go there right now (again i really do). prick!


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Fucking climate change! This rain is getting fucking old. If I cant have snow, I might as well move back to Arizona where at least I can enjoy hiking!!!!!!


Maybe we'll get lucky and when all the nukes launch on apocalypse day it'll force a nuclear winter on us.

Take THAT global warming!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You're welcome to interpret things any way you choose but I have to wonder why you stay; your long running theme has been one of discontent and unhappiness with just about every aspect of our community.


Do you mean that I am one of a couple of folks that bother with legitimate criticism of the site, as opposed to posting "OMG snowforum suxx goat azz"?



> This isn't a democracy and as a privately owned business, we reserve the right to run things as we see fit and what is in the best interests of of the site. If you or anyone else has a problem with that, no one is holding anyone hostage here and they are free to seek greener pastures. The facts don't support your position though and TGR and Epic Ski aren't nearly as lenient in their moderating and newbies are treated far better here. If you seriously think they don't have the good ole boy club aspect, you are delusional. The difference here is we are more up front and honest about it so people are more aware of the environment from the start.


Since you ask... I am still here, but less and less so. Besides the gripes I have already voiced, this site is starting to get as bad as myspace with all of the rollover popups and ads. 

Regarding TGR and Epic... I really don't think there is much of a comparison between the content on TGR and the content here, or the general attitude on Epic and the general attitude here. Neither site is perfect, but this forum routinely combines the worse aspects of the other two. Go ahead and glance at first page of threads on either site and then come back here and do the same.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Do you mean that I am one of a couple of folks that bother with legitimate criticism of the site, as opposed to posting "OMG snowforum suxx goat azz"?
> 
> Since you ask... I am still here, but less and less so. Besides the gripes I have already voiced, this site is starting to get as bad as myspace with all of the rollover popups and ads.
> 
> Regarding TGR and Epic... I really don't think there is much of a comparison between the content on TGR and the content here, or the general attitude on Epic and the general attitude here. Neither site is perfect, but this forum routinely combines the worse aspects of the other two. Go ahead and glance at first page of threads on either site and then come back here and do the same.


...so what's the point you're trying to get at? That this forum is a terrible, terrible place and everyone should feel bad for being here?

It just sounds like you just don't like the people on this forum in general so... honestly why keep coming back at all? At this point you just look like you're trying to get the last word in to make yourself feel better...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Do you mean that I am one of a couple of folks that bother with legitimate criticism of the site, as opposed to posting "OMG snowforum suxx goat azz"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you even post here you've admitted time and again you don't even snowboard.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Tarzanman, you don't snowboard?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> Tarzanman, you don't snowboard?


I'll save you the trouble of talking to him. He rides 5 to 10 days a year and thinks he knows all when his total days on snow is less than 50 in his lifetime.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll save you the trouble of talking to him. He rides 5 to 10 days a year and thinks he knows all when his total days on snow is less than 50 in his lifetime.


This is even more perplexing given his suggestions of checking out Epic Ski or TGR. 

Epic Ski has virtually nothing in the way of snowboard specific discussion... not a bad place for perspective on locations from what I imagine are mostly middle aged professionals, but other than that, not anything like what you get here on snowboarding.

And TGR, while a place I enjoying checking out, is not a forum for the <20 a day a year resort rider. Just isn't. What benefit is that forum really for someone on the snow 5-10 days a year? Or the new to the sport rider?

For sure there is some nonsense here.. as someone who has ridden since '93 but was out of the game for a bit, this place was super valuable to me to get caught up on the what's what in snowboarding when I dove back in.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Try bringing up snowboarding on TGR. You'll be met with a lot of hostility. 

EpicSki has a lot of older folks who are having a hard time coming to terms with fat rockered skis, but nothing at all about snowboarding.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes some members get treated better for trolling behavior but this forum still kicks ass though:thumbsup: I like the general vibe around here


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

seant46 said:


> Yes some members get treated better for trolling behavior but this forum still kicks ass though:thumbsup: I like the general vibe around here


Let me help you with that. Imagine you're with a group of friends and you're talking smack at each other. Anyone listening in might think you were about to pull guns any moment, but you all know it's in fun, and it's really kind of a ritual. Now some bozo that no-one knows steps up and starts giving one or more of you the same kind of lip. Will you put up with it, or will you collectively give him a lesson in manners?

This forum is a "good-ol'-boys/girls" club to the extent that it's a community, and the regular people know each other. And by "know", I mean a lot of them are face-to-face friends, ride together, know each other by name, etc.

Where we run into problems is some noob comes on, thinks the trash-talk is the way to fit in, and starts insulting people right and left. And it's not "just in fun" when it's a stranger. You have to _earn_ the right to talk to me that way.

The point is that when you join a community like this, you should spend some time on the sidelines figuring out the vibe, and who's who, and what's acceptable. Doing otherwise shows bad manners or poor judgement and gets treated as such.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait you guys don't carry guns and threaten your friends with it?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Let me help you with that. Imagine you're with a group of friends and you're talking smack at each other. Anyone listening in might think you were about to pull guns any moment, but you all know it's in fun, and it's really kind of a ritual. Now some bozo that no-one knows steps up and starts giving one or more of you the same kind of lip. Will you put up with it, or will you collectively give him a lesson in manners?
> 
> This forum is a "good-ol'-boys/girls" club to the extent that it's a community, and the regular people know each other. And by "know", I mean a lot of them are face-to-face friends, ride together, know each other by name, etc.
> 
> ...


thats a pretty good synapsis


BurtonAvenger said:


> Wait you guys don't carry guns and threaten your friends with it?


Doesn't everyone pack their assault rifle on the hills? Them resorts are dangerous territory with the gargoyles everywhere.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I carry a shiv for lift line shankings and a TechNine for slackcountry ride by assaults. Assault rifle isn't practical unless deep in the backcountry hunting Gnargoyles in their nesting areas.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wait you guys don't carry guns and threaten your friends with it?


I bring my new friends and neighbours trapshooting with me to show them I can actually hit a moving target sometimes... :cheeky4:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Let me help you with that. Imagine you're with a group of friends and you're talking smack at each other. Anyone listening in might think you were about to pull guns any moment, but you all know it's in fun, and it's really kind of a ritual. Now some bozo that no-one knows steps up and starts giving one or more of you the same kind of lip. Will you put up with it, or will you collectively give him a lesson in manners?
> 
> This forum is a "good-ol'-boys/girls" club to the extent that it's a community, and the regular people know each other. And by "know", I mean a lot of them are face-to-face friends, ride together, know each other by name, etc.
> 
> ...


How about the older member trash talking a new member because specifically he is a 'noob' and NOT because that noob came in with offensive comments? I agree with you but i still can see the other side of it in my opinion. Anyways as i said I like the vibe here lets keep it that way:thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

seant46 said:


> How about the older member trash talking a new member because specifically he is a 'noob' and NOT because that noob came in with offensive comments? I agree with you but i still can see the other side of it in my opinion. Anyways as i said I like the vibe here lets keep it that way:thumbsup:


I don't see much of this here. It's def more when people roll in, first post with some survey, spamming with products etc with no history of giving anything in the way of help or useful convo to board members. Then the shit is given :thumbsup: There are of course exceptions... but if you are new here and want to post, people generally have a reason if they're gonna give you hassles


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

grafta said:


> I don't see much of this here. It's def more when people roll in, first post with some survey, spamming with products etc with no history of giving anything in the way of help or useful convo to board members. Then the shit is given :thumbsup: There are of course exceptions... but if you are new here and want to post, people generally have a reason if they're gonna give you hassles


I can agree with that. It is definitely more the other way around but i was just pointing out it does happen. cheers

And I gotta admit BA can have some good one liners haha


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't believe I just read through all 17 pages of this thread... I mean it's better than doing the work I'm supposed to be doing right now but I feel like I read through one of these every 6 months where someone gets butt hurt about something bans get threatened etc. The bottom line is this is the internet, everyone is tough behind a computer. Some people intentionally build their personalities on the internet a certain way because they have a specific agenda or brand they are trying to promote others are just straight up assholes and their internet persona is the same as who they are others are as nice as they appear etc. It is what it is, people need to either get over it or move on. 

I've been through multiple forums with a lot of the key players in this conversation as well and while I'm way less active here now than I was a couple of years ago it blows my mind that some people haven't figured out how to interact with each other and keep it copacetic. 

As far as MPD goes, Wolfie I know you two don't get along and haven't for about as long as I can remember but he's banned now... at this point there's no need to take shots at someone who can no longer defend himself. I'm not saying he's right or wrong or you're right or wrong because again I get the overall dynamic but like I said to take digs at a guy who has helped organize multiple in person, group meets of people on this forum is just not right and can't say anything in his own defense is not the right way to handle things.

Overall this site is way better handled by the mods and admins as well as most of the regular members than most forums you'll see. As for someone's post about there not being as much valuable content right now, as the season progresses you'll start seeing more quality content being put up. The summer and fall are the worst times for this forum as it's all about what gear should I buy and I'm ordering my boots mail order because nobody sells them near me type of shit. By January you'll get more of the lessons, trip reports and overall flame war content about what rider is killing it and how much Shaun White sucks etc.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

wow... I should go throw myself out the window of my office for typing that much in one post!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I personally think that every last one of you go deep sea diving just so you can lick whale poo.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Leo said:


> I personally think that every last one of you go deep sea diving just so you can lick whale poo.


only if you come with and show me how


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I Just read this entire thread for some reason. It seems the lack of snow this year has put everyone in a sour mood! 

Now where are we going to find another spun out metal freak from the Northeast? :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's only one thing that can be said here. TITTY SPRINKLES!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Relevant;

Morgan Freeman narrates Titty Sprinkles UNCUT! (NSFW) - YouTube


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Relevant;
> 
> Morgan Freeman narrates Titty Sprinkles UNCUT! (NSFW) - YouTube


:laugh::laugh: LMFAO!! :laugh::laugh:

[edit]
*...OMG!!!* Now everytime I read one of BA's posts,.. I hear Morgan Freeman narrating it!!!!!!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Leo said:


> I personally think that every last one of you go deep sea diving just so you can lick whale poo.


Can I get that from the tap?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

SnowRock said:


> This is even more perplexing given his suggestions of checking out Epic Ski or TGR.
> 
> Epic Ski has virtually nothing in the way of snowboard specific discussion... not a bad place for perspective on locations from what I imagine are mostly middle aged professionals, but other than that, not anything like what you get here on snowboarding.


The content on Epic is on par with the content here; perhaps even more mundane on Epic most of the time.... What ski should I get, who makes the best base layers, why do snowboarders hit me all the time, etc etc.

When more general snow-sports related topics do come up (resort expansion, resort reviews, back/side country, ski movies, etc) the tone of the discussion is typically a couple of notches above what you find here in terms of tone, civility and perspective. As you said yourself, the fact that lots of middle aged folks frequent the forums.

The main reason I go there when is because I know that I won't be subjected to reading yo-mama jokes/flames that go on for 2-3 pages.



> And TGR, while a place I enjoying checking out, is not a forum for the <20 a day a year resort rider. Just isn't. What benefit is that forum really for someone on the snow 5-10 days a year? Or the new to the sport rider?


TGR has more information and experience on it in just one of its forum than this entire site has. Uh, why wouldn't any rider benefit from reading posts by a large variety of very seasoned, experienced folks? Your question doesn't make any sense to me. I might read this forum to find out what NS's latest decks are for the current season.... but I read TGR to find out (or keep up with) what has been going on with ski/snow sports and resorts in general.



> [For sure there is some nonsense here.. as someone who has ridden since '93 but was out of the game for a bit, this place was super valuable to me to get caught up on the what's what in snowboarding when I dove back in.


To each their own. I won't deny that there is useful information here, especially for the new rider who hasn't had any 1st hand exposure to the sport (and I said as much in my last post). However I find this place less useful and much more tedious to deal with than back in ~2008 when I started riding.

So either I'm still some clueless noob that still can't exit a lift properly, meaning that board has dumbed itself down over the past few years..... 

...or maybe reading a thread about backhanding gapers on the mountain (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...les-backhanding-someone-wearing-mountain.html) et.al. just isn't interesting to me anymore because I've been there/done that enough to be bored with it.

A lot of people here are perfectly happy with the current state of this site. Good for them. I'm not. I think it is in a rut and I think one easy way to get it out of its rut is to keep it from becoming 4chan.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Tarzan, the easy solution is to stop coming here.

You constantly bitch so why continue to expose others to your misery?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

mpdsnowman said:


> Yes you did! and I quote
> Page 3, post #25, paragraph 4
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to go back and quote this to use this new smiley!

:ban::ban:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The only problem I have is when people try to tell someone to do something. It's a forum, give them advice and hope they take it. If someone else gives them bad advice, point it out and let it be. If they don't take it, it's their own fault. 

Half of the stupid ass arguing comes from this. If you know what's right say it and be done with it. The person asking the advice should take that and do some research for themselves too. If they don't and take the wrong advice it's their own dumbass fault. No need to have pages of arguments about someone giving some one else bad info, (unless it's down right retarded), if they just blindly make their decision based on someone's post on the internet they deserve to get fucked. 

We're not here to make decisions for someone, just give them info so they can make a better decision. 

With that being said..........you guys need to condense these arguments. I ain't got time fo this shit. It's finals week.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Just wanted to go back and quote this to use this new smiley!
> 
> :ban::ban:


:3tens: .......


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> TGR has more information and experience on it in just one of its forum than this entire site has. Uh, why wouldn't any rider benefit from reading posts by a large variety of very seasoned, experienced folks? Your question doesn't make any sense to me. I might read this forum to find out what NS's latest decks are for the current season.... but I read TGR to find out (or keep up with) what has been going on with ski/snow sports and resorts in general.


So we agree on Epic Ski... but like I said, its not the place to go for anything specific on snowboarding.

TGR has great info but much of it would mean nothing to the average rider. Does it really benefit the 10 day a year guy to know the ins and outs of Le Grave? The "beta" on the backcountry for someone that will never earn a turn. The macro industry/resort stuff? Why does someone making one trip a year care? 

Even at a resort info level, any discussion is centered around skiers (mostly) at a much different experience level than the masses. That what I meant with my question. 

Does it hurt to read that sort of stuff? Of course not. Is it practical info that the flatlander going to a resort out west for his first time can do anything with? Not really. Its certainly not a place to ask questions (on anything) if you aren't already riding/skiing at a high level.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> THIS!
> 
> Constructive criticism about the way a forum or anything for that matter, a workplace for example, is fine, but all I am seeing is constant negativity and bashing. All Tarzan does is complain and bash everything about the site, the way it is run, the way other people choose to talk, everything, it is always pretty much just bitching. It has ceased to be productive in any way and just brings everybody down like that guy in the workplace who just bitches non stop anout everything and is a constant reminder of everything that sucks about the job.
> 
> ...


:bowdown: I love these new smilies :blowup:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

In totally unrelated news, after having 2 daughters I'm finally expecting a son in April!! i knew icing my balls would help, must have been all that snowboarding this winter haha!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

cjcameron11 said:


> In totally unrelated news, after having 2 daughters I'm finally expecting a son in April!! i knew icing my balls would help, must have been all that snowboarding this winter haha!


Now, THAT is a threadjack!! :eusa_clap:


Congratulations. Now kiss any hope of sleep goodbye.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CJ that son you're expecting that was my doing from when you came here last winter. By the way you're welcome.

My names Tarzanman if people don't value my opinion because I have no experience to back it up then they suck and therefore everything about said website sucks. I know all I am the bestest. How many days you clocked since 08 like 20?


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

Can't we just all get along


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

SteadyHigh said:


> Can't we just all get along


Im a little tempted:tempted:...but no thanks


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> CJ that son you're expecting that was my doing from when you came here last winter. By the way you're welcome.
> 
> My names Tarzanman if people don't value my opinion because I have no experience to back it up then they suck and therefore everything about said website sucks. I know all I am the bestest. How many days you clocked since 08 like 20?


I have a funny feeling that you posses the account: Tarzanman?
Superstition of course but creepy non-the-less.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

While I would agree that there is plenty of stupid shit going on, there is also plenty of the "pot calling the kettle" black. 

I've seen numerous posts of so called highly respected people on here come unglued, especially over politics and act completely disrespectful. I'm not going to call anyone out, but you know who you are. I'll be the first to say, that I've thrown out some shit that wasn't of the highest caliber maturity wise as well.

Anymore, I very rarely post on here and unfortunately, it is far less enjoyable to hop on this board than what it was a year ago.

Respect gets respect... act like a tool and be treated like a tool. See you on the hill.

Krug


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

SteadyHigh said:


> Can't we just all get along


You must be new to the internet.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

grafta said:


> This forum is fairly chill for the most part. Plenty of retarded shit gets overlooked. n00bs can hang, say what they like, pretty much. In fact, I mostly I go lurk elsewhere for real laughs and general interwebs cruelty. I think the mods do a good job :thumbsup:


So far this forum has been really mellow compared to others..


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Cindi said:


> So far this forum has been really mellow compared to others..


It is!... 

and heck, if you look at the Tips forum that place is literally filled with helpful, nice, informative posts!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> CJ that son you're expecting that was my doing from when you came here last winter. By the way you're welcome.


hahaha nice work well at least that means i have accom in breck now when i bring him back to visit!

i tried to just ease it into the conversation, but then thought fuck it, threadjack lol


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

SteadyHigh said:


> Can't we just all get along


A poll of all vaginas says yes. ( sorry ladies, but the poll says so!)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cjcameron11 said:


> hahaha nice work well at least that means i have accom in breck now when i bring him back to visit!
> 
> i tried to just ease it into the conversation, but then thought fuck it, threadjack lol


He's your problem now you're on your own finding a place to stay if you visit here again.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess ill have to beg my mate again to use his crib next year. Planning on being back Jan 2014 so ill bring him round and introduce him haha


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

SnowRock said:


> So we agree on Epic Ski... but like I said, its not the place to go for anything specific on snowboarding.
> 
> TGR has great info but much of it would mean nothing to the average rider. Does it really benefit the 10 day a year guy to know the ins and outs of Le Grave? The "beta" on the backcountry for someone that will never earn a turn. The macro industry/resort stuff? Why does someone making one trip a year care?


That is a strange statement to make. I have accounts on snow sports forums, mountain biking forums, technology forums, science forums, photography, video games, college sports, etc. Do I need to partake in all of those activities regularly for there to be 'justification' for me reading them or having accounts there? Of course not. Snowolf probably votes once a year (if that)... should he therefore stop reading or posting to political forums/boards?



> Even at a resort info level, any discussion is centered around skiers (mostly) at a much different experience level than the masses. That what I meant with my question.


All that means is that I mostly skim or ignore the posts about ski length or boot fitting. Any threads that might discuss a new lift or snow conditions are still relevant. Also, just because I snowboard, why should I ignore skiers? In my experience, very few people on the hill give a rat's ass what your feet are strapped to.



> Does it hurt to read that sort of stuff? Of course not. Is it practical info that the flatlander going to a resort out west for his first time can do anything with? Not really. Its certainly not a place to ask questions (on anything) if you aren't already riding/skiing at a high level.


I disagree. Someone going out west for the first time might not get much from a thread discussing a local ski movie premiere or the current stability of a BC snowpack, but they will definitely learn something from threads talking about the efficacy of air bags, when/where to carry beacons (like what air bags and beacons are), or even which resorts are RV friendly. 

Are you perhaps arguing that I have no business reading TGR because you cannot dispute the point that the content there is richer than here? :dunno:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> If Tarzan is that enamored with TGR, he should just stay there and quit visiting this forum. Or at the very least not come here and bitch non stop.


Go ahead and check my post history. I'd hardly call that "bitching non stop". 
A year/year and a half ago you yourself were making a public push to make this forum more friendly. Did you succeed?



> Additionally, I will say that it is considered bad form to come onto one forum, bitch about how shitty it is then suggest that people go to another forum. Do that shit on TGR and see how long you last. This is just another form of spamming and if I really was the asshole Tarzanman thinks I am I would totally be in my rights to ban his ass for spamming. I have no intention of doing so (yet) but just sayin.


Lol. Do as you see fit. I have never ever started a thread on how 'shitty' the forum is, nor started a thread just to insult or argue with another member. I do not think the same can be said for everyone partaking in this discussion.

If you decide to rationalize banning/removing/moderating/whatever-ing my account by claiming I am spamming the forum (lol, as if), then I can hardly stop you, can I?

Sorry that my criticism of the board bothers you, though the fact that a few gripes by a single poster (me) has you mentioning the ban hammer while a dozen flames by 3 or 4 other posters is business-is-usual lends a bit of credence to my observations about the site.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Richer content on TGR? Okay. They do kill it with the TR's for sure but overall that site isn't much different than here. Larger viewership for sure. Probably the largest snow sports forum on the web. I also hang out with a ton of the maggots from the site. A lot of them I ride with on a regular basis. It is a quality site. 

You are super active over there. 9 posts versus the over 1300 here. Intimidated much?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> mousy little pussies



Is anyone else turned on?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Richer content on TGR? Okay. They do kill it with the TR's for sure but overall that site isn't much different than here. Larger viewership for sure. Probably the largest snow sports forum on the web. I also hang out with a ton of the maggots from the site. A lot of them I ride with on a regular basis. It is a quality site.
> 
> You are super active over there. 9 posts versus the over 1300 here. Intimidated much?


I have all of 71 posts on TGR. I can't figure out what the hell people are talking about half the time, LOL!


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> That is a strange statement to make. I have accounts on snow sports forums, mountain biking forums, technology forums, science forums, photography, video games, college sports, etc. Do I need to partake in all of those activities regularly for there to be 'justification' for me reading them or having accounts there? Of course not. Snowolf probably votes once a year (if that)... should he therefore stop reading or posting to political forums/boards?


Are you intentionally being obtuse or do you really not get it? Background and deep knowledge is great if you are an enthusiast and just seeking knowledge. Nowhere did I say you had to "justify" reading anything. Knowledge is wonderful... I am talking about utility. Outside of the inherent benefits of expanding your mind, it doesn't do a whole lot for you if you don't partake in any of those activities to know that level of detail does it? 



Tarzanman said:


> I disagree. Someone going out west for the first time might not get much from a thread discussing a local ski movie premiere or the current stability of a BC snowpack, but they will definitely learn something from threads talking about the efficacy of air bags, when/where to carry beacons (like what air bags and beacons are), or even which resorts are RV friendly.


Sure they may learn something.. but what purpose does it serve the kid from jersey heading to Breck to know about the latest in beacon and airbag tech? What do they do with info on the plight of maggots looking to park in the Kirkwood lot overnight?



Tarzanman said:


> Are you perhaps arguing that I have no business reading TGR because you cannot dispute the point that the content there is richer than here? :dunno:


Where on earth did I say that or anything specifically about you and what you should or shouldn't read. I am disputing the utility of that "rich" content to the snowboarder of the masses that frequents this forum. I'm sure the tips area here has helped countless riders advance. TGR offers nothing of the sort. 

I'll tell you what has become clear ... you are the kind that thinks experience does not matter when you can read about it on a forum. I would point to your post in a thread about avalanche mitigation. You have zero perspective on the matter yet think because you are a learned sort (and avid TGR reader) you offer something of value. All your post really showed was a lack of perspective given mitigation (albeit not with bombs) does take place all the time with cornice drops and ski cuts. Its not an area I have much experience in so I am treading towards your schtick even commenting on the subject. 

You can read about things all you want, but its when you apply that knowledge through experience that you truly learn.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My names Tarzanman I know all cause I dun red it on da intrawebz. Guys a fucktard if you people haven't realized that in the last 2 years of me constantly shitting on his dumbass I feel bad for you. He's going to bitch and moan because no one cares that he snowboards 10 days a year. Guys a kook full force, like when he tried to argue with me about Summit County. Local vs guy in Atlanta or wherever the fuck he's from, who has more knowledge?

CJ you keep my demon seed away from me. I'll call upon him when I need an organ transplant or some bone marrow.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

SnowRock said:


> Are you intentionally being obtuse or do you really not get it? Background and deep knowledge is great if you are an enthusiast and just seeking knowledge. Nowhere did I say you had to "justify" reading anything. Knowledge is wonderful... I am talking about utility. Outside of the inherent benefits of expanding your mind, it doesn't do a whole lot for you if you don't partake in any of those activities to know that level of detail does it?


We are venturing way off topic here but....
If that is the case then why do anything except eat, sleep, shower, and procreate? Why read a magazine/look at art/do anything abstract that does not serve a specific, practical purpose? Being informed or well read or however you describe it can have unintentional benefits. Do you suppose that it was a skier that discovered/invented the thiosulfate used in hand warmers? The polymers used in modern skis, or a dozen other examples? Maybe you don't really mean to say that knowledge isn't useful, but that is what your argument is stating.




> Sure they may learn something.. but what purpose does it serve the kid from jersey heading to Breck to know about the latest in beacon and airbag tech? What do they do with info on the plight of maggots looking to park in the Kirkwood lot overnight?


He might learn that an airbag won't save his life if an avalanche drags him through trees and that Recco is a piss-poor alternative to having a beacon, pole, shovel, rope, and knowing how to use them. Or that if he ever does go into the BC that a basic avy course would be a better idea than blindly following some random bozo who might or might not know what they are doing.



> Where on earth did I say that or anything specifically about you and what you should or shouldn't read. I am disputing the utility of that "rich" content to the snowboarder of the masses that frequents this forum. I'm sure the tips area here has helped countless riders advance. TGR offers nothing of the sort.


Well, according to some folks on the forum I still haven't logged in enough time on the snow to tell an alpine board from a mono-ski. Are you suggesting that there isn't anything I could read on TGR that might help me make it down Beartooth at JHMR without having to check my speed with a side slip every couple of yards?



> I'll tell you what has become clear ... you are the kind that thinks experience does not matter when you can read about it on a forum. I would point to your post in a thread about avalanche mitigation. You have zero perspective on the matter yet think because you are a learned sort (and avid TGR reader) you offer something of value. All your post really showed was a lack of perspective given mitigation (albeit not with bombs) does take place all the time with cornice drops and ski cuts. Its not an area I have much experience in so I am treading towards your schtick even commenting on the subject.


You should read what I have written a little more closely, because you have plain misunderstood me. Nowhere did I say that experience isn't valuable (if I did, point it out to me and I'll amend the statement). 



> You can read about things all you want, but its when you apply that knowledge through experience that you truly learn.


It depends on the context. You can't learn to ride a motorcycle or ride a snowboard from reading about it on a forum, but you can certainly learn how to build/repair electronics and machines or how to field dress a wound (how is that for a random example?) well enough with only a book in front of you.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> We are venturing way off topic here but....
> If that is the case then why do anything except eat, sleep, shower, and procreate? Why read a magazine/look at art/do anything abstract that does not serve a specific, practical purpose? Being informed or well read or however you describe it can have unintentional benefits. Do you suppose that it was a skier that discovered/invented the thiosulfate used in hand warmers? The polymers used in modern skis, or a dozen other examples? Maybe you don't really mean to say that knowledge isn't useful, but that is what your argument is stating.


I feel like I have fallen down a rabbit hole. As it relates to snowboarding, I am suggesting that the content here is far more useful than the "rich content" at TGR for the masses. I am also talking specifically about snowboarding, not the inherent value of knowledge.



> He might learn that an airbag won't save his life if an avalanche drags him through trees and that Recco is a piss-poor alternative to having a beacon, pole, shovel, rope, and knowing how to use them. Or that if he ever does go into the BC that a basic avy course would be a better idea than blindly following some random bozo who might or might not know what they are doing.


Again you are mixing apples and lollipops here. Why would someone making their first resort trip need to worry themselves about a beacon, shovel and rope? Or an "avy" course? 



> Are you suggesting that there isn't anything I could read on TGR that might help me make it down Beartooth at JHMR without having to check my speed with a side slip every couple of yards?


Largely.. yes I am suggesting just that. Please point me to some of the robust discussion of snowboarding technique for chutes? If its there I never seem to see it.



> It depends on the context. You can't learn to ride a motorcycle or ride a snowboard from reading about it on a forum, but you can certainly learn how to build/repair electronics and machines or how to field dress a wound (how is that for a random example?) well enough with only a book in front of you.


Pretty terrible example in my opinion. It shows you can follow directions not that you necessarily have learned or know anything. Give me someone that reads about a subject and has experience doing it.. For example, I am a pretty decent home cook.. have been doing it for a while and enjoy it. I'm certain that 9 times out of 10, I could cook something much better than someone that has only read about food and is following a recipe.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Lol, what a shitfest.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

This tarzan dude really is a sociopath. After he posted about his first ever 4 day trip (he likes to call that a 'season') he is now bragging about how big of a desk jockey he is. And let's be honest, he is clearly better at being a jockey than he is at actually participating in snowsports. 

Oh the beauty of this doucher trying to post at TGR.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

SnowRock said:


> I feel like I have fallen down a rabbit hole. As it relates to snowboarding, I am suggesting that the content here is far more useful than the "rich content" at TGR for the masses. I am also talking specifically about snowboarding, not the inherent value of knowledge.


Ok, having made that clear I will partially agree. As I said in my original post:
_...there is good information and even some good people to be found on the forum.... but the chaff you have to wade through, and the garbage that many folks like to put on the board is considerable. _.
That statement sums up my overall opinion.



> Again you are mixing apples and lollipops here. Why would someone making their first resort trip need to worry themselves about a beacon, shovel and rope? Or an "avy" course?


There is side country and BC access at many resorts. I admit that it would be very abnormal, but its not inconceivable that a new snowboarder might encounter such conditions. They might make a friend who takes them out of bounds on their last day out. Some hazards like tree wells can pop up in or out of bounds.

I feel like you are moving the goalposts a little bit here. Your original question was whether someone with my level of experience can really get much useful information from a forum with those kinds of posts. Yes, I can. A beginner, less so until they have more ancillary knowledge.... but there is still useful information to be gleaned nonetheless.



> Largely.. yes I am suggesting just that. Please point me to some of the robust discussion of snowboarding technique for chutes? If its there I never seem to see it.


As you have noted, riding technique is not discussed nearly as often compared to more general topics, but such information does exist there - snowboarding: heelside turns.




> Pretty terrible example in my opinion. It shows you can follow directions not that you necessarily have learned or know anything. Give me someone that reads about a subject and has experience doing it.. For example, I am a pretty decent home cook.. have been doing it for a while and enjoy it. I'm certain that 9 times out of 10, I could cook something much better than someone that has only read about food and is following a recipe.


That was just one example. There are many others. Using your topic of cooking, there are more than a couple of chemists who have probably been cooks for less time than you whose book knowledge would give them an edge in the kitchen. Some have even written books (Chemistry Of Cooking -- A Biochemist Explains The Chemistry Of Cooking ) and other dispel myths, like Alton Brown's advice that basting a turkey is a waste of time if you are trying to flavor the bird - Turkey Tips From Alton Brown: Don't Baste Or Stuff | WBUR & NPR )


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hahaha demon seed lol


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> It's okay, name names! I will be the first one to fully admit, that my passion for debating political issues is high. Problem is though, many people tend to take that passion personally and interpret it as anger. This is especially true when a conservative sees a liberal actually show some backbone and have the balls to fight, sometimes savagely for their position. Liberals are supposed to be mousy little pussies; that's how conservatives paint them and their strategy has long been to just outshout and become more aggressive and liberals run away like cowards.
> 
> So, when you get a liberal who shouts back just as loud and gets just as aggressive, conservatives are shocked and confused so they label the liberal as angry and attacking. Yeah, I know the narrative well. The thing is, I am totally unapologetic abut fighting for the things I believe in and doing so aggressively.
> 
> ...


Snowolf,

I'll agree with your point about not understanding the nuances between the political threads and others. I guess I never really drew a line between the two, however, it is not always politics...that was just an easy example to throw out, especially with the last election.

I guess I go with the motto of, If I wouldn't have the balls to say it to your face and be ready to throw down, then I shouldn't say it. I've deleted many threads I was about to post after I thought about how it would come across.

Not trying to force my opinion on anyone on here, just throwing it out there since it is my opinion.

Peace,

Krug


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> krug,
> 
> I respect your opinion and all but one thing you do need to understand with regard to this point that you made:
> 
> ...


You know what, I get your point and yes, you are right, takign things at face value aren't always necessarily what they seem. I guess I never really considered the dynamics behind the scene and that's my bad. 

And actually, I have never considered you to be one that couldn't back their shit up both on an intellectual level and if backed into a corner...you seem to carry yourself well, though I don't know you personally, one can get a sense and make an educated guess.

Even though I have posted on here for a few years, I still consisder myself a NOOB and obviously am still learning the dynamics of this board

Thanks for taking the time,

Krug


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Thanks, no prob......:thumbsup:


^^^ Snowolfs 15,000th post... the other 14,999 are aggressive and confrontational!

:cheeky4::wavetowel2::blowup:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Riding was very good today. Things are looking up for the PNW. Will colder temps and precip quench this shit tornado of a thread?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Riding was very good today. Things are looking up for the PNW. Will colder temps and precip quench this shit tornado of a thread?


No. I'm still angry at having to work weekdays :thumbsdown:



Ha, yeah this thread sucks... guessing you are right. Snow=lessdramasmorestoke :thumbsup:


----------

